# conan is sick



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

god i didnt know about dimebagg. that is such a huge shock for me and i really cant deal with it right now.

my precious conan the barbarian, my beloved betta, is dying. im so broken up over it i dont know what to do. im just so sad right now. 

heres a crappy pic of a painting i did of him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I was never a PANTERA fan , matter of fact I remember my friend got a free cd of theirs, and he put it in and after one song he took it out and smashed it with a hammer.

But

R.I.P. to the dude who was shot, he didn't deserve that.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry about Conan, Sleepy.

To me, your picture is quite beautiful.

terri*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks so much terri. i really appreciate your response. unfortunately ive found out that conan has dropsy. its a very bad disease that is impossible to treat and fatal. the only thing i can do is make him as comfortable as possible. im keeping his tank warm, and added epsom salts to help with the fluid retention. once they start exibiting the signs its just a matter of time. theres nothing else i can do. it really sucks. 

here is a pic of a betta with dropsy.










here is a pic of a fish that sort of looks like conan, i dont have any pics of him which is too bad. all i have is my painting. its better than nothing. this one also has early onset dropsy, the head is a little bloated. but his colors and tail type are similar to conans, but not nearly as long and pretty. conan is by far the most georgeous betta ive ever seen.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

update.. conan is doing alot better.. which is wierd cause hes not supposed to. im feeding him antibiotic food which hes been nibbling a bit. his scales have gone down and he developed a case of tail rot which has cleared up as well. i put some medicine in his water and have been keeping the tank warm. i hope his recovery continues. im not gonna let myself get false hope though cause dropsy is supposed to be 99% fatal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> update.. conan is doing alot better.. which is wierd cause hes not supposed to. im feeding him antibiotic food which hes been nibbling a bit. his scales have gone down and he developed a case of tail rot which has cleared up as well. i put some medicine in his water and have been keeping the tank warm. i hope his recovery continues. im not gonna let myself get false hope though cause dropsy is supposed to be 99% fatal.


Yo.u've got PT.S.D

A very big stron.g lay.er of P.T.S.D covering a layer of sa.dness.

You nee.d stre.ss reduction. When you finall.y mov.e out of home you wi.ll be able to "all.ow" yourse.lf relief from you.r severe stress. But I like the way you.r cognition (thinking) is always cl.ear. Resiliant.
Do. y.ou acknowledge. that y.ou have proper PTS.D? You have Dysphoria (I g.et dysphoria, mysel.f), which mean.s no connection to pleasant thought.s I think.
You have ra.ge "controlled" in.to dysphoria. I can feel your dysphoria, it sometimes feels like sociopathy, but unlike m.e you are unabl.e to con.fuse you.rself, whereas I get severe con.fusion when high as acid in a septic tank..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

SLEEPY.... i am really pleased that conan appears to be on the mend....i had never heard of that sort of fish before but they look amazing-i really love the electric blue colouring 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

its still a 50 50 chance though. actually more like 70 30.  hes swimming more and eating well.. but he keeps getting secondary infections. i havent noticed any more fin rot but yesterday he had a nasty case of true fungal which just came out of nowhere but its common for that to happen when a fish is recovering from a serious illness. today hes still eating, no raised scales but he looks a bit puffy which isnt a good sign. he also has a wierd lump on his head that just showed up today. could be cancer im really not sure but i think its just another aspect of his infection. i hope he recovers though and im doing my best. if he doesnt ill be heartbroken but theres nothing i can do about that.

my dad gave me 17 fancy guppys today from his koi pond. i got a nice 10 gal tank and i just put them in an hour ago.. so far they hate it! hehe :lol:

they are really pretty too one of these days ill take some pics and post them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice. You know alot about Fish, you sound a little like a Biologist, you sound impressive when using big terms.. um.. You're smart. Do you like Art, and stuff, or.. I think you'd be a good Psychologist, but you'd scare people.. you'd be a good travel guide at a haunted museum. I think you'd be a brilliant Psychiatrist better than anything else. I can see you bickering whole-heartedly with D. Mum.

I hope you are aware sleeping, that when I post here I have extreme intercranial pressure, distractedness and fear. It contributes. I'm not clear on the emotional/physical states of others here, but I am in physical pain and raised head pressure as I post here. With big fear and paranoia.. I dunno what I "sound" like sometimes until I return with a clearer head.


----------

